# Skimmer



## Stoer (21. Feb. 2011)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Skimmersystem ?

http://www.teich-filter.eu/teich-filter-shop/skimmer-fuer-teiche/schwimm-skimmer-set.html


----------



## Wanderra (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Hallo Peter

Also mir wurde damals von einem Schwimm Skimmer abgeraten, da sie durch den Schlauchanschluß nicht gerade auf dem Wasser liegen. Durch diese leichte Schrägstellung, saugt er nur einseitig Wasser an. Ob das wirklich so ist, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber ich habe mich dann für einen Standskimmer entschieden, und bin davon begeistert!

Gruß Jens


----------



## Nori (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Also wenn man den Schlauchanschluss nach unten verlegt (ist bei vielen Schwimmskimmern mit dabei) dann funktioniert das auch - mir hat sich nur in Anbetracht der billigen Teile aus diesem Set der Phantasiepreis von 479,- Euro, für einen 30 Euro Skimmer einer 80 Euro Pumpe (die zuviel Strom braucht für ne 10.ooo-er) einem Bottich der außer der Materialstärke nichts besonderes ist und ein paar Fittings, noch nicht erschlossen.


Gruß Nori


----------



## Ulli (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Hallo,

dieses System oder ein ähnliches hatte ein Nachbar mal in Betrieb und es war andauernd zugesetzt -  dann läuft es einfach über. Reinigungsaufwand ist hoch und der Preis für das Set ist   

Da würde ich lieber einen Standskimmer, eine kleine Pumpe und einen extra-Filter installieren, der sich ordentlich reinigen lässt und mehr Volumen hat. So habe ich es auch gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Piddel (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Hallo Peter,

mit 500 Oekken halte ich das Angebot für pure "Abzocke" - sorry.

Da gibt es sicher günstigere und bessere Alternativen - eventuell in Eigenbau-Regie 

MfG
Peter


----------



## Stoer (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Vielen Dank für Eure Ratschläge. Werde die Finger von dem System lassen.

Den Preis fand ich auch krass !

@ Ulli

Welches Equipment würdest Du mir bei meiner Teichgröße empfehlen ?


----------



## Ulli (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Hallo Peter,

für Deinen Teich (leider keine Oberflächenmaße im Profil)  kann ich den O*se Standskimmer empfehlen, ist gute Qualität und er steht mit Steinen unten beschwert wirklich sehr gut. Der Skimmer hat als Standfläche eine kleine Plattform unten dran und dort kann man die Pumpe ganz gut mit einkleben und die Schläuche gleich anschliessen, das Ganze mit Steinen kaschieren - fertig.

Als Pumpe kannst du jedes Modell nehmen, das ca. 4000 bis 6000 l/h pumpt und als Filter jeden Druck- oder Durchlauffilter, je nach baulichen Gegebenheiten und Geldbeutel. Ich habe in Deinen Bildern gesehen, dass Du Seerosen im Teich hast, den Skimmer nicht in die Nähe der Blätter stellen und auf die Windrichtung achten. Der Wind sollte den Schmutz in Richtung Skimmer blasen, nicht in eine andere Ecke. Ich persönlich habe eine Heissner-Pumpe 5600l/h (lag noch im Keller rum) und einen Baumarkt-Filter zusammen mit dem Standskimmer verbaut und das zieht den Schmutz sehr gut von der Oberfläche, bei mir ca. 20 qm.

Ich hatte auch den Skimmer erst ohne Filter laufen und in das Körbchen ein Stück grobe Matte reingelegt, das funktioniert auch sehr gut, muss aber ca. 1 mal pro Woche gereinigt werden, der Filter ist da komfortabler und filtert auch feineren Dreck raus...

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Wanderra (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Hallo

Ich habe auch einen O..e Stand Skimmer, die Teile sind super!
Meinen habe ich über mein Spaltsieb laufen, ich hab einfach einen zweiten Anschluß dran gebastelt, so das Filter und Skimmer darüber laufen können.
Klappt prima!

Gruß Jens


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

wenn das Ding nicht fest fixiert ist, treibt es sonstwohin wenn etwas Wind geht. Ein Skimmer sollte fest an einer Strömungs - und Windgünstigen Stelle liegen damitd das Schwimmgut auch in die Richtung des Skimmereinlaufs getrieben wird.

So einen dünnwandigen Spiralschlauch wie auf dem Foto hatte ich auch mal, war nach einem Jahr durch - aber der ist ja sibeso nicht mit bei.

Na ja, wenn man sich das so durchliest , was wenn die Filtermatte vom Blütenstaub mal voll ist ? - Läuft dann der ganze Teich leer wenn man mal nicht da ist - also ich hab da keinen Notüberlauf gesehen -ihr ? Und eine Pumpendrosselung auf Dauer via Kugelhahn - na ja ...


Ich machs so wie Jens, hab allerdings noch den alten Oase Skimmer mit dem dicken Standrohr - ob dieses nun etwas mehr Saugkraft kostet gegenüber dem neuen mit dünnem Rohr


----------



## Ulli (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Hallo zusammen,

der Standskimmer ist von der Wirkung echt gut, er hat nur einen Nachteil: Man muss einen "Standplatz"  auf dem Teichboden haben, auf dem das Ding einigermassen eben und fest stehen kann.... die meisten Teichboden sind nicht eben. 

@Peter: Du hast doch laut Profil eine O*ase 16000 Pumpe, die hat doch 2 Eingänge ? Da könntest Du den Skimmer mit anschliessen und im Biotec mit filtern?

Grüßle
Ulli


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Ein viereckiger Pflanzstein aus Beton hochkant auf den Teichboden gestellt eignet sich gut als Unterbau und die Fischies haben gleich ne kleine Höhle.


----------



## Stoer (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*



UlliW schrieb:


> @Peter: Du hast doch laut Profil eine O*ase 16000 Pumpe, die hat doch 2 Eingänge ? Da könntest Du den Skimmer mit anschliessen und im Biotec mit filtern?



Hallo,
genau das will ich nicht. Ich möchte den Skimmer nachts abstellen, wegen der ruhestörenden Sauggeräusche, oder wenn ich in Urlaub bin.
Der Standskimmer von Oase ist ja ein ganz schöner Klopper, aber ich denke es gibt kaum Alternativen dazu, außer Selbstbau.
Als Filter für den Skimmer bevorzuge ich einen Druckfilter, da man diesen einbuddeln kann.
Dieser muß nicht von einem Markenhersteller sein.
Was haltet Ihr von diesem Hersteller ?

http://www.gartentotal.de/product_info.php?products_id=1950


----------



## Stoer (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Was haltet Ihr von diesem System.

Dadurch könnte ich einen zusätzlichen Filter sparen und das grüne System separat bei Bedarf zuschalten.

Anhang anzeigen Skimmer.pdf


----------



## Ulli (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Hi Peter,

so wie auf der Zeichnung funktioniert das nicht. Die O*ase wird das Wasser auch durch die abgeschaltete Pumpe ziehen, zwei Pumpen in Reihe ist immer schwierig. Da muss die Leistung und der Durchfluss genau stimmen, sonst überdreht man eine oder lässt eine auch leer laufen. Deine 16000-er ist schon ein kräftiges Gerät, die zieht sehr gut und viel , soll sie ja auch.

Der Skimmer machte keinerlei Geräusche, wenn Du in Urlaub gehst, lass ihn an, das ist kein Problem. Du kannst den Korb rausnehmen, dann verstopft auch nichts, wenn sich mal eine Ente darin verfängt 

Das einzige Argument für ein separates Skimmerpumpsystem ist, dass man zum Füttern etc. abschalten will, damit das Futter nicht abgesaugt wird. Ansonsten ist der Skimmer wirklich geräusch- und pflegefrei. Der Druckfilter in Deinem Link ist OK, aber ich hatte auch mal einen von V*elda, der war super aufwändig zu reinigen. Ich bin kein Fan von Druckfiltern, die gräbt man ein und zum Reinigen kriecht man dann auf allen Vieren im Dreck rum und spült und schraubt an dem Ding rum, die Anschlüsse sind am Deckel, den kannst Du dann nicht richtig bewegen und dicht muss das Ganze auch noch sein. Mein Druckfilter roch wie ein Güllefass wenn man den geöffnet hat... und dicht war er nur mit 20m Teflonband und viel Geduld...brrr!

Ich würde für Deinen Zweck nur einen einfachen kleinen Durchlauffilter nehmen und ihn mit groben Matten bestücken. Reicht vollkommen und reinigt sich leichter.

Alternativ kannst Du den Standskimmer mit einer kleinen Pumpe über einen Schlauch und einem Rückschlagventil an den Biotec anschliessen, der hat zwei Anschlüsse. Das Rückschlagventil gibt es für kleines Geld im Internet und verhindert, dass die Oase 16000 über den Filteranschluss  Wasser rückwärts Richtung Skimmer drückt. Hatte ich auch mal in Betrieb, allerdings mit einer O*se 8K und der H*issner 5600, lief auch OK, ist aber etwas Bastelei mit dem Ventil kleben.

Beste Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Ulli (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Ein viereckiger Pflanzstein aus Beton hochkant auf den Teichboden gestellt eignet sich gut als Unterbau und die Fischies haben gleich ne kleine Höhle.



Hi Ralf,

hatte hier mal gelesen,dass Beton Schadstoffe in den Teich abgibt, die den Fischen schaden? Ansonsten wenn der Pflanzstein eben auf den Boden steht eine gute Lösung. 

Grüßle Ulli


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Hi Ulli,

also ich hab schon seit  jahren mehrer Betonsteine im Teich und keine Probleme festgestellt, klar hatte ich die vorher etwas mit ner Bürste abgeschrubbt.


----------



## Stoer (1. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*



UlliW schrieb:


> Ich würde für Deinen Zweck nur einen einfachen kleinen Durchlauffilter nehmen und ihn mit groben Matten bestücken. Reicht vollkommen und reinigt sich leichter.



Hallo Ulli,

hast Du dafür ein Beispiel ? Wäre doch sicherlich ein Selbstbau, oder ?


----------



## Ulli (1. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Hallo Peter,

entweder Du kaufst einen gebrauchten Filter oder einen im Baumarkt. Ich hatte selbst einen gebastelt, weil ich wenig dafür ausgeben wollte (bin Schwabe):

Kunststoff-Box  mit ca 20 litern Inhalt im Baumarkt kaufen plus Deckel dazu, zwei Klebeflansche im Internet bestellen und dann an den beiden gegenüberliegenden Seiten jeweils auf 2/3 und 1/3 Höhe an der Kunstoffbox einbauen. Innen dann entweder  Filterschwämme oder Japanmatten kaufen und zuschneiden. Schläuche anschliessen, fertig. 

Das hat bei mir aber eher mässig professionell ausgesehen  und gefiltert hat es ebenso, weil die Matten nicht so recht gepasst haben. Wenn etwas verstopft war ist es übergelaufen.

Ich würde für ein paar Euronen mehr im Baumarkt einen kleinen Filter kaufen oder  schauen ob Du z.B. einen Biotec 5 oder 10 bzw.  vergleichbar gebraucht bekommst. Ich hab den selbst gebauten wieder entsorgt  und einen für 50,- Kracher im Baumarkt geholt.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Stoer (2. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe !


----------



## markes (2. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

bin von diesem oase skimmer auch sehr überzeugt obwohl der wind bei uns ständig die richtung wechselt


----------



## Schaffi (2. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Hallo Ihr, 
wie es drauf hinaus läuft werde ich mich wohl nach etlichem umgucken für einen O..e Skimmer AquaSkim 40 entscheiden. ich hab mich auch nach einer neuen Pumpe die sowohl am Grund den "Dreck" ziehen, sowie gleichzeitig den Skimmer betreiben soll. Meine jetzige Pumpe ( 250W für 10.000l/Std ) will ich damit aussondern. 
Nun die Frage der Fragen, 
ist dies eine für mein vorhaben passende Pumpe? 
http://www.teichpoint.de/technik/teichpumpen/ecomax-teichpumpen/teichpumpe-ecomax-o-6500-2-2-3-2-2-2.html

Ich kenne mich ja nun mittlerweile auch ein bisschen mit Pumpen aus aber ich kann einfach nicht ersehen ob diese beide Saugarten gleichzeitig kann. 

Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch nen Tipp geben der dieses oder ein ähnliches Model hat. 
Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## Stoer (2. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Hallo Schaffi,

läuft der Skimmerpumpe dann über Deinen Wasserfilter oder planst Du einen extra Filter für den Skimmer ?

Die von Dir ausgesuchte Pumpe scheint zu passen, obwohl ich bei Pumpen auf O..se schwöre (lange Haltbarkeit, 5 Jahre Garantie). Am besten sind da die Pumpen aus der Aquamax Eco-Serie. die haben zwei Eingänge, wobei einer der beiden manuell geregelt werden kann.


----------



## markes (2. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Glaube bei der aquamax ab 12000 sogar elektronisch regelbar die durchflussmenge


----------



## Schaffi (2. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Also, 
ich will damit das Wasser sowie den Schmodder im Winterloch absaugen und eben durch den Skimmer. Das Wasser durchläuft dann den Filter den ich vor Anfang dieser Saison komplett neu bestücke. Das sieht dann wie folgt aus: 

1- UV 
2- SiFi 
3- 1 Tonne mit HelX schwebend ( Luftsprudler ) 
4 - 1 Tonne mit HelX ruhend ( bin eigentlich nur drauf gekommen, weil diese kombination scheinbar am besten passt.
5- kleiner Biotop Vorteich ( wird errichtet sobald es Frostfrei ist) 

und kommt dann durch das Biotop via Wasserfall wieder zurück in den Teich. 
Der Wasserfall hat den angenehmen nebeneffekt das im Teich ein wenig Bewegung ist. 
Eine weitere Idee wäre im Teich die alte Pumpe (siehe oben) zum wirbeln zu benutzen um jede Std fünf min. den Teich durchzurühren. Dies würde unter anderem das auf dem Boden liegende hochwirbeln ( zumindest in der Theorie ) und kann so von dem Skimmer bzw der Pumpe auf dem Grund ( hab leider keinen Bodenablauf, daher die Pumpe dort positioniert ) abgesaugt werden. 
Ob und wie das dann funktioniert kann ich dann erst sagen, wenns soweit ist. Die meisten Ideen hab ich hier aus dem Forum. 

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## Schaffi (3. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Achso, die O..se Pumpe, die von mir angesprochende Pumpe hat 2 Jahre Garantie und ist nichtmal halb so teuer. Da ich sogut wie Alleinverdiener bin bin ich zum Schnäppchenjäger geworden. 
Desweiteren ist es doch gut, wenn ich in ein paar Jahren sagen kann, daß die Pumpe was taugt oder eben nicht   wäre zumindest Preislich ne super alternative. Deweiteren hat die Pumpe im Gegensatz zu der teueren eine höhere Pumpenleistung zum Stromverbrauch. 

Mit besten Grüßen
Stefan


----------



## Schaffi (5. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Hab mal in weiser Vorraussicht den Hersteller kontaktiert und bekam folgendes zur oben betitelter Pumpe:



> im original Zustand ist die Pumpe entweder/oder zu gebrauchen.
> Es kann jedoch nachträglich eine Bohrung an der Saugseite gemacht werden, sodass
> die Pumpe gleichzeitig über Skimmer und Pumpengehäuse ansaugt.
> Zusätzlich empf. es sich einen Kugelhahn zu Regulierung anzubringen.
> ...



Hm, werd mir das dann nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, dann kann ich ja auch eine Trockenpumpe mit einer verzweigten Saugseite nehmen, muss ich halt so eine Art "Staubsauger" für den Boden bauen. Naja ein paar Tage Zeit hab ich ja noch. 
Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## Nori (5. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

@ Schaffi:
Somit kann ich fast jede Pumpe derart umrüsten... (Y-Stück und 1 oder 2 Kugelhähne in die Ansaugleitungen)

Gruß Nori


----------



## hansi1984 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Hi

Ich möchte in meinem neuen Gartenteich auch einen Skimmer installieren von z.B O**e.
Mir ist nur nicht klar was ich da für eine Pumpe nehmen kann. Wäre es möglich von dem gleichnamigen Hersteller z.B eine Pumpe nehme diese aus dem Gehäuse entferne und da an der Saugseite einen Schlauch anschließe der dann mit dem Standskimmer verbunden ist oder geht dieses nicht? Es gibt ja mitlerweile in der Bucht auch solche Pumpe nur die sind um einiges günstiger.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Nori (10. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Hallo hansi1984,
genau so geht es - alternativ kannst einfach eine Öffnung in den Gehäusekorb schneiden (Dremel), damit die Pumpe gut steht.
Man kann auch noch einen Absperrhahn mit einbauen um die Ansaugleistung zu drosseln (wenn es sein muss).
Wichtig ist, dass deine Pumpe einen Gewindeanschluss hat auf der Ansaugseite (entweder Innen-oder Außengewinde) oder eine andere Möglichkeit einen Schlauch dauerhaft und sicher anzuschließen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Stoer (10. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Hallo Hansi,

wenn Du gerne bastelt ist das o.k., oder Du nimmst die Aquamax Eco (hat zwei Eingänge)


----------



## hansi1984 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

@nori

Danke für die Antwort..

Ich hab mich nochmal über die Pumpe informiert von meinem Vorredner siehe Seite ganz oben da hab ich die Ansaugstelle schon direkt an der Pumpe dran, dann werd ich die nehmen? Muss ein Skimmer denn unbedingt über einen Filter laufen? Ich hatte nämlich vor mit dieser Pumpe die Oberfläche zu reinigen und gleichzeitig tagsüber meinen Bachlauf zu versorgen der nur tagsüber laufen soll weil ich an der Teichseite mein Schlafzimmer hab. Eine separate Pumpe plus Filter läuft natürlich 24/7.


----------



## Nori (10. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Das kannst du schon so machen - farglich ist nur, ob sich da sowas wie ne Biologie bildet, wenn du immer wieder den Bachlauf "trockenlegst".

Gruß Nori


----------



## hansi1984 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Hi

Ich hab ja noch meinen richtigen Filter (biotec screenmatic 36) der immer läuft und darum dachte ich kann der bachlauf ruhig nachts ausgeschalten werden.


----------



## Stoer (10. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*



hansi1984 schrieb:


> Muss ein Skimmer denn unbedingt über einen Filter laufen?



Und genau diese Frage interessiert mich auch, denn Schwimmskimmer pumpen das wasser ja auch wieder in den Teich - der blaue Schwamm im Schwimmskimmer dient ja nur dafür die Pumpe zu schützen.


----------



## Nori (10. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Der Skimmer soll ja nur grobe Teile auffangen - das Wasser kann man natürlich wieder ohne Filter in den Teich lassen - oder über einen Wasserfall, Bachlauf etc.
(ich hab das blaue Ding sowieso gleich rausgeschmissen bei meinem Swimmskimmer)
Es ist halt blos ne zusätzliche Option, da die Pumpe ja sowieso den Strom verbraucht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## hansi1984 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Hi

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt das ich nicht noch einen Filter brauch. Was ist besser ein Schwimmskimmer oder Standskimmer?


----------



## anjae (17. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Hallo,

bin neu hier und möchte mich gerne an die Diskussion ranhängen. Wir haben bei unserem Schwimmteich jährlich das Problem, dass dunke Flecken (Algen?) vom Boden aussteigen. Wenn man versucht, sie abzufischen, fallen sie teilweise wieder zu Boden. 

Kann jemand einen Schwimmskimmer empfehlen, den ich an den Naturagard Saug-Ziel-Kasten (ich hoffe, ihr wißt, was ich meine) anschließen kann und der bezahlbar ist?

Oder gibt es vielleicht ne Anleitung für nen Eigenbau (bin noch nicht fündig geworden).

Danke für eure Hilfe.

LG
Anja


----------



## Caki04 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Hallo,

habe mir jetzt doch nach langer Überlegung einen Skimmer bestellt. Wir wohl heute geliefert.
Ich habe mir für den Oase Auquaskim 40 entschieden.
Er soll an meine Pumpe OaseAquamax ECO 8000 CWS angeschlossen werden.

Was muss ich jetzt noch besorgen? 
Ich denke Schaluch werde ich noch über haben von Verbindung zwischen Pumpe und Filter. 
Weiß jemand ob ich noch ein Verbindungsstück benötige zur Pumpe? Oder ist sowas dabei?
Muss ich die Leistung des Skimmers noch irgenwie einstellen? Nicht daß er sofort alles einzieht was auch nur in entferntester Ecke des Teichs auf der Oberfläche schwimmt?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## karsten. (25. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Hallo

 ne 8000er kann bei dem Skimmer möglicherweise zu fett sein 
die abgesaugte und geschredderte "Grütze" haltst Du wie vim Filter zurück ?


bedenke auch dass Du "3mal" am Tag  den Filterkorb reinigen kannst 
gut wenn man dann nicht jedesmal schwimmen muss 

aber ich eh nicht so der Standskimmerfan

mfG


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Am Aquaskim ist ne Schlautülle anschließbar - ich hab an meinem alten diese weggelassen und direkt mein 1/1,2 Zoll Schlauch angeschlossen - mit Edelstahlschellen. An der Aquamax ist ja ein 2. Abgang drann - da den Skimemer anschließen - die Saugleistung ist da in Stufen einstellbar 1-4. Meine Aq 6000 benötigt schon Stufe 3 um halbwegs zu saugen /Schlauchlänge bis zur Pumpe ca. 1,5m)- somit liefert sie dann nicht mehr viel vom Boden  - deshalb schließe ich meinen Skimmer nur im Frühjahr bei Pollenflug an. Ich denke mit ner 8000er wirste da besser fahren.

Skimmer immer in günstiger Lage (Wind/ gegenüber vom Wasserzulauf) aufstellen + die Pumpe auch etwas entfernt von diesem damit ein günstiger Kreislauf geschaffen wird - aber nicht zu lang


----------



## Caki04 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Danke erstmal für die Tips....
Da ich eh morgen "Großreine" mache, werde ich locker auch den Skimmer aufstellen können und zwar nach Eurer Hilfe jetzt ca. 1m weiter weg von der Pumpe.
In der Pumpe ist mir schon der 2. Abgang aufgefallen, mit den Rasten 1-4, je nach Raste wird die Öffnung dann größer und die Wassermenge die durchfließt wird größer.
Befürchte eh, mich wird morgen wieder mind. 2x Hornbach in GE sehen weil wieder irgendwas fehlt....


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Skimmer*

Ich bin morgen auch da  Bastel gerade wieder ein neues Rankgitter.

Ich habe die Raste an der Pumpe zusätzlich mit beschichtetem Drath festgestellt, da sie einfach zu leicht auf dem Schlitten hin und herrutscht und so die Einstellung nicht mehr stimmen könnte.

Den Standskimmer würde ich auf einen hochkant gestellten Trockenmauerstein (die von Hornbach) diese viereckigen stellen - wenn Deine Wassertiefe zu teif sein sollte wie bei mir - da haben die Fischies auch gleich ne schöne Höhle.


----------



## Dihydrogenmonoxid (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skimmer*

Hallo Zusammen

Ich möchte mich in diese Diskussion hier auch noch schnell einschalten. Wir haben bis jetzt die Pumpe immer auf ca. 50cm Wassertiefe gehalten, damit man zur Reinigung der Pumpe und vor allem auch zur manuellen Regulieren des Skimmer gut dazukam (Pumpe: Oase Aquamax ECO 8000, Skimmer: Oase Aquaskim 40).

Jetzt wollten wir eigentlich die Pumpe an der tiefsten Stelle des Teiches aufstellen (1.3m), da so wahrscheinlich dann viel mehr Schmutz aus dem Teich gefördert werden würde. Nur, wie macht man dann das mit dem Verstellen der Ansaugleistung für den Skimmer und mit der Reinigung der Pumpe, muss man da jedesmal in der Badehose tauchen gehen oder wie macht ihr das so? Zusätzlich kann man dann ja nicht mehr einfach die Pumpe hochziehen, sonst kommt da grad noch der Skimmer mit...

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skimmer*

Hi Manuel,

den Skimmer setzte ich gar nicht mehr ein. Die Pumpe liegt bei mir auf Grund und die Feststellratse für den seitlichen Abgang habe ich mit ummantelten Bindedrath fixiert damit sie auf Stufe 0 bleibt. Gelegentlich ziehe ich dann am Schlauch und hole die Pumpe zum säubern raus - dann Hochdruckreiniger an und wieder in den zurück Teich. Pumpe natürlich vor jeder Arbeit am Teich ausschalten


----------

